# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS), Office of Naval Research, Arlington County, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Office of Naval Research

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 5, 2014




> April 5, 2014. ARLINGTON, Va.— Autonomy options for the Marines have taken a major step forward, as officials at the Office of Naval Research (ONR) announced today two successful helicopter flight demonstrations with unmanned flight capability at Marine Corps Base Quantico, Va., part of the Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS) program.
> 
> AACUS will enable the Marine Corps to rapidly resupply forces on the front lines using cutting-edge technology sponsored by ONR. The system consists of a sensor and software package that will be integrated into rotary wing aircraft to detect and avoid obstacles in unfavorable weather conditions, or to enable autonomous, unmanned flight. The capability will be a welcome alternative to dangerous convoys, manned aircraft or air drops in all weather conditions.
> 
> "This is a giant leap in autonomous capabilities for our Marines," said Chief of Naval Research Rear Adm. Matthew Klunder. "Imagine a Marine unit needing more ammunition and water where a helicopter crew would be in peril trying to fly in, either from weather or enemy fire.
> 
> "With AACUS, an unmanned helicopter takes the supplies from the base, picks out the optimal route and best landing site closest to the warfighters, lands, and returns to base once the resupply is complete—all with the single touch of a handheld tablet."
> 
> The need for this capability surfaced during Marine Corps operations in Afghanistan and Iraq, experts say. Cargo helicopters and resupply convoys of trucks bringing fuel, food, water, ammunition and medical supplies to the front lines frequently found themselves under fire from adversaries, or the target of roadside bombs and other improvised explosive devices.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lockheed Martin OPTIMUS Demonstrates Advanced Autonomy 

Published on May 9, 2014




> Lockheed Martin OPTIMUS technology aboard a K-MAX unmanned helicopter showcased its autonomous capabilities in March 2014 as part of the Office of Naval Research Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS). During the demonstration, an active duty Marine interfaced with the mission system's handheld flight control device to complete a resupply mission. The system successfully planned, routed and executed the mission without requiring user input

----------


## Airicist

aurora.aero/aacus

"Aurora to Develop Unmanned UH-1H"
Portable, autonomous flight system to be demonstrated on Huey
Manassas, Virginia

November 10, 2016

Aurora Flight Sciences

----------


## Airicist

TALOS: Aurora's Autonomous Rapid Resupply Helicopter Program

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> Aurora's Tactical Autonomous Aerial Logistics System (TALOS) is an autonomous helicopter system that will enable rapid cargo delivery to Marines in the field or in potentially hazardous locations.

----------


## Airicist

Marines tests it's new autonomous helicopter

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> Autonomous technology for the Marine Corps has taken a major step forward, as officials at the Office of Naval Research announces a successful final helicopter flight demonstration of the Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS) program. AACUS is a partnership between Office of Naval Research and Aurora Flight Sciences. 
> 
> UH-1 Huey helicopter equipped with the Office of Naval Research-funded AACUS sensor suite will enable the Marine Corps to rapidly resupply forces on the front lines. The system consists of a sensor and software package that can be integrated into any manned or unmanned rotary-wing aircraft to detect and avoid obstacles (like telephone wires, other vehicles or large ground objects) in unfavorable weather conditions, or to facilitate autonomous, unmanned flight.

----------


## Airicist

Special delivery: new autonomous flight technology for marines

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> The Autonomous Aerial Cargo/Utility System (AACUS) program successfully completed a final helicopter flight demonstration with autonomous capability at Marine Corps Base Quantico, Va. The 2017 Robert J. Collier Trophy nominee, AACUS is a partnership between the Office of Naval Research (ONR) and technology company Aurora Flight Sciences that will enable the Marine Corps to rapidly resupply forces on the front lines using cutting-edge technology sponsored by ONR.

----------

